# Text/Logo auf Kugel "wie gedruckt"



## Dommas (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute

Weiss jemand von euch, wie ich ein Logo/Text auf eine Kugel bringe, so dass es aussieht, als wäre das Logo/der Text wirklich auf die Kugel gedruckt worden?
Ich hab bis jetzt kein solches Tutorial gefunden...
Hinweis: Die Kugel habe ich nicht selbst mit Photoshop erstellt, sondern das ist ein Foto eines Tennisballes aus dem Internet... Ist das möglich was ich da will?  

Besten Dank für Tipps oder Anleitungen schon im Voraus!

Dommas


----------



## patrickpaulsen (7. Februar 2004)

Hasst du mal ne Datei, die wir uns dazu anschauen können. Irgendwie kommt dein Problem nicht wirklich verständlich rüber!


----------



## Dommas (7. Februar 2004)

Ja, tut mir leid, ich hatte bis anhin kein geeignetes Beispiel gefunden. Ich habe jetzt mal mit der Google-Bildersuche nach brauchbaren Beispielen gesucht und folgendes gefunden:











(bisschen klein, sorry).

Ich weiss schon, wie man in PS mit dem Befehl "Filter - Distort - Spherize" ein Objekt "kugelförmig" machen kann. Aber mein Logo sieht so aus:






und ein rundes Objekt sieht mit "Spherize" halt nicht so toll aus, deshalb möchte ich es an der Seite der Kugel platzieren. Es muss dann eben so aussehen, als sei die Kugel mit diesem Logo bedruckt worden und dann hat man die Kugel ein bisschen zur Seite gedreht. Ist das soweit ein bisschen verständlicher? Tut mir leid, aber besser kann ich es fast nicht erklären...

Übrigens: Die Kugel, wo das Logo drauf soll sieht so aus:


----------



## mortimer (7. Februar 2004)

oder auch so ?


----------



## Dommas (8. Februar 2004)

Oh Mann... Das glaub ich nicht! Das sieht ja perfekt aus  
Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklären könntest wie man das macht bin ich dir unendlich dankbar  Ich will das Logo nämlich links oben, dann kann ich das selber machen...

Wie hast du gemacht, dass die Kugel am Rand keine kleinen Ecken mehr hat? Sie ist jetzt so perfekt kugelförmig...


----------



## mortimer (8. Februar 2004)

Meinst Du mythos07, oder mich?


----------



## Dommas (8. Februar 2004)

Ich meine dich, mortimer!
Komisch, ich kann mythos' Beitrag gar nicht sehen, ich habe ein Mail bekommen, dass mythos auf meine Frage geantwortet hat aber ich sehe den Beitrag nicht! Ich sehe nur deinen Beitrag und beziehe mich somit auf den


----------



## mortimer (8. Februar 2004)

Tschuldige, dann hat mythos seine Meldung wohl gelöscht.

Zu Deinen Fragen :
Leider nein, weit weg von perfekt ! War auch ein Schnellschuß. Bis ich mit PS endlich ganze Ebenen nach Belieben krümmen kann, muß ich wohl auf Version 17.03 warten   
Was hab ich gemacht ?
1. Eine neue Ebene, gefüllt mit Deiner Hintergrundfarbe (Pipette).
2. Eine kreisrunde Auswahl über Deine Filzkugel gelegt ; gerade so groß, dass sie knapp hineinpaßt.
3. Die Auswahl kopiert, und in die neue Hintergrundebene eingefügt. (Deshalb ist der Ball jetzt rund ...)
4. Die Ballebene nachgeschärft , und mit weichem Schatten hinterlegt.
5. Beim Logo alle überflüssigen Teile entfernt, den Rest (Schrift) ausgewählt, und mal eben in die Ballebene eingefügt.  Dabei hab ich einen kleinen Fehler entdeckt: Vom zweiten N fehlt ein Teil. Weil aber auch im wirklichen Leben der Aufdruck auf den Tennisbällen öfters fehlerhaft ist, hab ich nicht retouchiert. Geschmackssache.
6. Damit das Logo nicht so geleckt wirkt, habe ich Störungen hinzugefügt (sehr wenig), und die Deckkraft der Ebene etwas herabgesetzt. So hat das Logo in etwa die Textur der Filzkugel, und sieht nicht wie ein Abziehbild aus.
7. Um nun eine halbwegs glaubwürdige Deformation zu erzielen, habe ich mit "Verzerren/perspektivischVerzerren" herumgespielt. Ich denke, ich hab auch irgendeinen Verzerrungsfilter sanft eingesetzt, aber ich sitze jetzt am falschen Rechner um das überprüfen zu können. Ich glaube aber, es war wölben.( Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, ich hatte schon mein drittes Glas Rotwein[und ich hab große Gläser  ] ).
Tipp: Nimm ein größeres Logo (neu scannen), sonst wirds eine ziemliche Fummelei .

Gruß in den anderen Teil der Alpen,

mortimer


----------



## Dommas (9. Februar 2004)

Danke für deine Ausführungen - auch wenn du das Ding nicht für perfekt hältst - ich finds wirklich toll! Sieht für mich (als PS-Laien) sehr professionell gemacht aus...

Das mit dem "amputierten" 'N' habe ich gesehen, ich denke dasselbe wie du, so ein Tennisball verliert doch mit der Zeit immer etwas Farbe  

Ich habe jetzt selber mal schnell versucht, das Logo nach deiner Methode um den Ball zu krümmen, man muss es perspektivisch einfach treffen, aber dann kommts recht gut... Da ich jetzt zu müde und noch ein bisschen weit vom finalen Resultat entfernt bin poste ich kein Bild  Aber ich werd's mal noch posten, dann siehst du wie ich es genau haben möchte (obwohl es verlockend wäre, dein Bild einfach zu übernehmen)  

Gute Nacht und danke für deine Hilfe!

Dommas


----------

